# LINE



## Specknreds (Jan 30, 2010)

I fish 99% saltwater and I personally prefer mono. I believe that braid has it's place. If tournament redfishing, I use braid unless they are real picky. I also have a pole rigged with 120lbs Spider Wire for winching those donkeys (Amberjack) out of the oil rigs. 

I use mono because we mainly are Speckled Trout fishing. Their mouth is simular to a Crappie and braid has no stretch. A lot of guys will use braid with a real limber (noodle) rod. I have lost way to many BIG trout because of no stretch.

I use Bass Pro Shops Exel with a 2' - 3' Sea Guard Floro leader. I buy the Exel in the 5lb spool. It is very inexpensive and durable. It works great on baitcasters because it doesn't knot up as bad as most lines if backlashed.


----------

